# First White Carbon Steel Knife



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

Can you all give me tips and pointers to become a better caretaker of my white carbon steel honesuki (single bevel)


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

Wash it in hot water. Dry thoroughly. Done.



If you get a little surface rust, we can help with that but you might find it is not as finicky as often made out.

Stainless clad?


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Wash it in hot water. Dry thoroughly. Done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carbon steel


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

EthPhilDan said:


> Carbon steel



It isn't uncommon for the cladding to be more reactive than the core steel. But the advice above stands. I have several iron-clad knives.

What knife did you get?

How are you storing it?


----------



## riba (Dec 10, 2022)

@HumbleHomeCook got you covered. Along with a temporal aspect: clean straight after use


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> It isn't uncommon for the cladding to be more reactive than the core steel. But the advice above stands. I have several iron-clad knives.
> 
> What knife did you get?
> 
> How are you storing it?


Sakai takayuki white carbon steel honesuki w rosewood handle. As of now it’s in its newspaper wrapping with a cardboard sheath. I store it in my knife roll. I have already placed the order for a saya.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

Cool. I dig me some honesuki. 

I'd just be mindful of the carboard sheath. Just be sure your knife is clean and dry before going into it so no moisture is trapped in it.


----------



## miggus (Dec 10, 2022)

Also can't hurt to put a thin coating of oil on it if you store it away for longer than a couple of days. Also not a bad thing if your cardboard / paper sheath absorbs some of it.
I use mostly iron clad / full carbon steel knives, and usually don't wipe them often while I'm cooking. Never had real rust, but sometimes all of a sudden rusty spots appeared while they were in storage. Also not a big deal if you spot it early enough. But never happened since I got into the habit of oiling the knives that aren't used at least once a week.


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

miggus said:


> Also can't hurt to put a thin coating of oil on it if you store it away for longer than a couple of days. Also not a bad thing if your cardboard / paper sheath absorbs some of it.
> I use mostly iron clad / full carbon steel knives, and usually don't wipe them often while I'm cooking. Never had real rust, but sometimes all of a sudden rusty spots appeared while they were in storage. Also not a big deal if you spot it early enough. But never happened since I got into the habit of oiling the knives that aren't used at least once a week.


Oil type? And can I find it on Amazon


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

EthPhilDan said:


> Oil type? And can I find it on Amazon



Laxative grade mineral oil. You can find it in the grocery store with the antacids and such.


----------



## miggus (Dec 10, 2022)

Hmm... you can use almost anything. I use my cutting board oils for the knives, I have them anyways and they're food safe. .

If you need, you might use normal cooking oil, but know that most will get rancid and smell weird, so not ideal, but doable. But something refined that won't go rancid is better, of course.

What kind of cutting board do you use?


----------



## More_Gyutos (Dec 10, 2022)

Camellia oil is what I use. I have a little spray bottle and it will last quite a while.


----------



## Ochazuke (Dec 10, 2022)

The best tip is just use it. It'll develop a patina which will naturally protect it from minor levels of rust and oxidation (so long as you do basic things like drying it after washing it and not leaving it in the sink overnight).


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

miggus said:


> Hmm... you can use almost anything. I use my cutting board oils for the knives, I have them anyways and they're food safe. .
> 
> If you need, you might use normal cooking oil, but know that most will get rancid and smell weird, so not ideal, but doable. But something refined that won't go rancid is better, of course.
> 
> What kind of cutting board do you use?


Wood and plastic


----------



## miggus (Dec 10, 2022)

So if you use wood, you're going to oil the board some time, yes? If not, you should  You could just get some cutting board oil and use it for both.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Dec 10, 2022)

Mineral oil is fine for boards too.


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

miggus said:


> So if you use wood, you're going to oil the board some time, yes? If not, you should  You could just get some cutting board oil and use it for both.


Thanks for helping


----------



## EthPhilDan (Dec 10, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Mineral oil is fine for boards too.


Thanks for helping with all my posts!


----------

